# Private message not working today



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Why
It was working yesterday
I am not getting notices in my email in aol
Why
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

are you asking why you are not getting notifications via your email. 

The logs say your provider is blocking us as spam. 

HB


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

oh. 

would that be in email or the browser?


----------

